# <négation> (ne…pas, aucun, sans, etc.) X ou/ni/et Y



## grain de sel

Bonjour!
Un de mes élèves a écrit: "Je ne vais pas parler de ce sujet dans un travail de français *ou* dans un travail pour un autre cours."
Est-ce qu'il aurait du écrit "Je ne vais pas parler de ce sujet dans un travail de français *ni* dans un travail pour un autre cours."?
Merci d'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Les deux sont possibles. Ni est plus soutenu.


----------



## TTBB

Bonjour, 

Dans la phrase suivante, est-il plus approprié d'utiliser "ni" ou "ou"?

Il n'a pas encore consulté ce nouveau médecin et il n'a aucune consultation médicale en attente avec ce nouveau médecin ou ni aucun autre médecin.

 En 2007 échographie au cou pour ganglions qui se sont avérés non-cancéreux et pour lesquels elle n'a aucun traitement ou/ni suivi et elle n'a aucun test ou/ni examen en attente.


Est-ce que l'utilisation d'un ou l'autre change le sens de la phrase? 

Merci pour votre aide encore un fois.

TTBB


----------



## Destilleuls

"Il n'a pas encore consulté ce nouveau médecin et il n'a aucune consultation médicale en attente avec ce nouveau médecin ou ni aucun autre médecin."
Il me semble qu'en ajoutant _ni *avec *aucun autre médecin_, cela aurait mieux sonné. Affaire de goût peut-être...


----------



## TTBB

C'est aussi comme ça que je le vois. Mais je ne suis pas autorisée à faire des modifications "au goût" justement... :-( Je me suis fait reprendre en ayant changé le "ou" pour le "ni". Le sens légal de la phrase aurait été compromis... Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une explication claire d'une source fiable, mais je croyais que dans une phrase négative, le "ni" aurait plus de sens que le "ou". Bref, je suis dans le pétrin pour ça!


----------



## Destilleuls

Je crois que le scribe a tout simplement fait sauter le deuxième *avec*. Il ne s'agirait que d'une correction bien légitime...


----------



## tilt

Si la question tourne uniquement autour du sens de la phrase, _ou _et _ni _me semblent tout à fait équivalents.


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que l'emploi de _ou_ au lieu de _ni_ dans une phrase négative est considéré comme une faute par les puristes. Je ne dirais pour ma part pas que ce soit une faute, mais _ou_ est moins soutenu que _ni_. Cette conjonction-là me paraît en outre plus acceptable si les termes coordonnés sont considérés comme plus ou moins équivalents ou comme faisant partie d'un groupe.

Cela dit, il faut choisir entre les deux conjonctions ; on ne peut mettre les deux à la fois comme dans votre première phrase :


> … il n'a aucune consultation médicale en attente avec ce nouveau médecin ou ni aucun autre médecin.


_Il n'a aucune consultation médicale en attente avec ce nouveau médecin *ni aucun* autre (médecin)._
(_Il n'a aucune consultation médicale en attente avec ce nouveau médecin *ou un* autre (médecin)._)


----------



## la fée

J'aime le bleu, le blanc, le vert ET le rose. Je n'aime pas le rouge, l'orange, le violet ET (OU?) le gris.
Merci!


----------



## JClaudeK

Je n'aime pas le rouge, l'orange, le violet *NI* le gris.



> La conjonction *ni* permet d'indiquer une idée d'exclusion entre les éléments (deux ou davantage) de même nature et même fonction, qu'elle coordonne. [...]
> * Elle correspond donc à la conjonction « et » employée à la forme négative.*
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjonction_de_coordination#Conjonction_.C2.AB_ni_.C2.BB


----------



## la fée

Merci JClaudeK, s'agit-il d'une vraie faute, l'emploi de la conjonction "et"?


----------



## JClaudeK

Oui, "et" serait faux.
J'ai ajouté en #2 une explication et un lien.

On pourrait dire aussi (et ça serait même plus correct):
Je n'aime *ni* le rouge, *ni* l'orange, *ni* le violet, *ni* le gris.

voir aussi


> 2-Sujet+ne+verbe+ni+Nom(G.N.,pronom)+ni+Nom(G.N.,pronom)
> *Albert n'aime ni Paris ni Marseille.
> http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-15485.php


----------



## la fée

Pardon, si les éléments que l'on nomme (deux ou davantage) ne sont pas de la même nature, c'est la même chose ou pas? En parlant de ce que je n'aime pas, est-ce que je pourrais dire, par exemple, "je n'aime pas le football, la musique pop et la couleur jaune" ou je dois employer "ni" dans ce cas aussi?


----------



## JClaudeK

Dans ton exemple, les éléments sont bien de *même nature** (c'est à dire des *groupes nominaux*), il convient donc d'employer "ni... ni"
==> "Je n'aime pas / ni le football, ni la musique pop ni la couleur jaune."

*"nature" est ici un terme grammatical.



> Ici ( http://www.aidenet.eu/h_ni.htm ), tu trouveras quelques compléments d'information:
> *"ni" employé plusieurs fois :
> - La conjonction "ni"* en règle générale est répétée devant chaque élément qu'elle coordonne :
> - La voiture n'était *ni* à l'essence *ni* au gasoil - Arthur ne parle *ni* l'anglais *ni* l'espagnol - *Ni* sa sœur *ni *son frère ne sont venus les voir.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Oui, "et" serait faux.


Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que ce soit faux ; peu soigné certes, mais pas incorrect.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir,

je me demande s'il est correct d'employer ou après sans ou si je dois utiliser ni.

p.ex.:

Je suis partie sans argent ou carte bancaire.

Je suis partie sans argent ni carte bancaire :-/


----------



## JClaudeK

Panini_Hawaii said:


> Je suis partie sans argent ni carte bancaire.


ou
Je suis partie sans argent et sans carte bancaire.


----------



## Brasi

Salut tout le monde,

COmme la phrase est negative, je ne sais pas quelle est la forme correcte en français:

"Ne contient pas des quantités significatives d’acides gras trans, acides gras saturés *ET *cholésterol."
"Ne contient pas des quantités significatives d’acides gras trans, acides gras saturés *OU *cholésterol."

Quest-ce que vous en pensez ?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## tilt

Dans la mesure où les quantités de ces produits ne sont a priori pas liées entre elles, je dirais _Ne contient pas *de *quantités significatives d’acides gras trans, acides gras saturés ou chol*e*st*é*rol._


----------



## JClaudeK

Moi, je dirais
_Ne contient pas de quantités significatives d’acides gras trans,* d'*acides gras saturés* ni de* cholestérol._
(si aucun de ces éléments n'est présent en grande quantité)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Moi aussi.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour,

encore une question de ce genre:

Là, il n 'y a aucune chemise blanche ou noire.

Là, il n 'y a aucune chemise blanche ni noire.

En fait, les deux phrases devraient être correctes, non?


----------



## tilt

Ces deux phrases sont correctes et elles ont le même sens, oui.


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec _ni_ je serais porté à répéter _aucune_ : _Il n'y a aucune chemise blanche ni aucune noire_.


----------



## Thynes

Bonjour,
Dans la phrase "N'appuie pas sur un bouton des colonnes A, B, C ni D", faut-il mettre la négation "ni" dans "des colonnes A, B, C ni D" ou bien la conjonction "et" ? La négation porte-t-elle uniquement sur le bouton ?
Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je mettrais plutôt *ou* pour ma part : _N'appuie pas sur un bouton des colonnes A, B, C *ou* D_.

Cela dit, toute la phrase est un peu étrange, en particulier l'article indéfini _un_ devant _bouton_. Quel est le contexte exact ? Pourriez-vous notamment préciser le nombre de boutons par colonne ?


----------



## Thynes

On parle d'une machine à décrypter des codes et on explique ce qu'il faut faire pour trouver la réponse. La phrase complète est : "Si vous êtes équipé d'un autre modèle, n'appuyez pas sur un bouton des colonnes A, B, C ni D." En effet, le "un" est étrange. Peut-être serait-il plus correct d'écrire : "Si vous êtes équipé d'un autre modèle, n'appuyez pas sur les boutons des colonnes A, B, C et D." Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, le pluriel avec l'article défini serait beaucoup plus approprié en effet :

_N'appuie pas sur *les* bouton*s* des colonnes A, B, C *et* D_.​
Autre solution :

_N'appuie sur *aucun des* bouton*s* des colonnes A, B, C *ou* D_.​


----------



## nicduf

N'est-il pas également possible  de supprimer la coordination : ...des colonnes A,B,C,D ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est aussi une possibilité, mais c'est contourner le problème.


----------

